
Ask HN: Is there a map of all Covid-19 cases shown as points? - jancurn
I&#x27;m unable to find any global map of all cases of Covid-19 cases displayed as point features. Most maps show distribution by countries, which is pretty useless when making travel plans. Thanks!
======
explorigin
[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

------
Leary
[https://bnonews.com/index.php/2020/02/the-latest-
coronavirus...](https://bnonews.com/index.php/2020/02/the-latest-coronavirus-
cases/)

Scroll down

~~~
jancurn
Awesome, thanks!

